# My 11 yr old wants an AR, help please



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

He mows and shovels all year for money. Last year, he bought himself a sweet little Henry .17hmr. Pretty funny going to buy it, and they wouldn't let him handle it, he was 10, but when it came time to buy he pulls out 4 hundred dollar bills and slaps it down. This year, he wants an AR. I don't own one, YET, so on this I'm a newby. He'll have about $550-$600(one of his grandmas might not be so ready to just give him money for his b day if she knows hes buying a "machine gun"). Anyway, I was looking at a DPMS oracle. Sales guy was convincing me it would be a good entry point. What do you all think? I figure basic is good, as long as foundation is there, then he can shovel and mow to finance opitcs, rail accessories, etc. THoughts ? Suggestions?


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

He sounds very responsible and deliberate with his money and I think that should be rewarded. 

I would suggest that you and he build AR's together. I just began building a few this year and it is better than legos. YouTube is a godsend for assembling. This can also help your boy learn the rifle better and understand it's components while having it take some additional time to assemble and select components right for him & his budget and he can probably get a better "sport rifle" than the DPMS right now for <$550 if he builds it himself. 
Shot me a PM if you want more details and suggestions. 🎯
Merry Christmas.🎄

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd also give Palmetto State Armory a look, they make quality guns in that same price range.

AR's are really fun. I bought one a few years ago and couldn't believe after the first time shooting, that I hadn't owned one before. With the repubs holding the reigns of the government currently, expect AR prices to crash. Alot of people bought alot of ARs expecting Hillary to win and restrictions to be enforced. Now alot of those people are wondering why they have a basement full of ARs and are looking to firesale them.

I bought several palmetto state AR15 lowers for $40 back when they were really cheap. I'm kicking around building them out now that uppers are dropping in price daily.

But as for a kid shooting a AR, as long as he is disciplined in gun safety, its a great caliber for kids. Recoil is nearly nonexistent.

-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Geez, kids these days... When I was 11, I was far more concerned about watching wrestling and playing N64 with my friends. 

My most powerful gun at the time was a 10/22 that my dad gave me for Christmas which replaced my beloved pellet gun. A little while later, I shot the 20 gauge and took it duck hunting. My first 12 gauge followed shortly after along with my first experience shooting a real, high powered rifle in preparation for the deer hunt.

All of this happened in succession over the course of a few years and my progress to each new, larger, and more dangerous gun was determined by my confidence, knowledge, and most important BY FAR, my demonstrating safe handling of each firearm. A respect for the firearm and full knowledge of the capabilities of said firearm when used correctly AND incorrectly could be added to that.

You obviously know your son and know how well he qualifies with the above criteria. I'm not going to tell you how to be a parent. Since you asked for thoughts and suggestions, it is my humble opinion that 11 years old is awfully young for someone to own a high powered rifle capable of firing 90-120 rounds a minute. If you owned the rifle and have a safe to lock it in and he got to shoot it under your supervision once in a while, that would be a completely different story in my book. This would earn the rifle a new respect in his book, knowing that it is YOURS and certain strict rules would come with its use. My first thoughts of him owning one himself include him pulling it out to show his friends while you aren't home since he's the cool kid with the cool gun. Maturity and restraint should be exercised and demonstrated before a rifle such as that could be considered for personal owernship. I've yet to meet someone of that age that exercises these qualities. Certain 15 or 16 year olds are a different story and the issue may be revisited then.

Again, take that for what it's worth. That is my 2 cents, as you requested. You know the situation better than myself and I never dreamed of having that kind of money at that age. Circumstances change as time progresses, so perhaps things are different. Also, I sound like an old fart writing this, but I am 27 and have owned an AR-15 myself for about 5 years now.

To answer your other question, DPMS offerings are good for the price. Also look into the S&W M&P15. They have excellent reviews and would suffice for a starter AR. I was looking into buying one but my uncle offered me a higher-end Bushmaster for about the same price and I couldn't say no.

Good luck and hopefully this at least gives you something to think about!


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

+1 on building one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

moabxjeeper said:


> Geez, kids these days... When I was 11, I was far more concerned about watching wrestling and playing N64 with my friends.


By age 11 my dad had given me a 12GA Rem1100, browning 22LR, double barrel .410. Short time later I got a Ruger #1 in 22-250 and a 22Revolver. We hunted all the **** time! By age 15 I was reloading my own ammo cuz I was poor (and poor because I was spending it all on reloading components lol).

My boy at 11 did hunters safety at Cabelas with a couple friends during the summer. Then could months later bought a 7mm08 with money he had saved up. We hunt quite often too.

/shrug ... there are twenty-somethings out there I wouldnt trust with a dull pair of scissors, but there are definitely pre-teens who were raised to be responsible. Comes down to their personal growth and parenting.

-DallanC


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> By age 11 my dad had given me a 12GA Rem1100, browning 22LR, double barrel .410. Short time later I got a Ruger #1 in 22-250 and a 22Revolver. We hunted all the **** time! By age 15 I was reloading my own ammo cuz I was poor (and poor because I was spending it all on reloading components lol).
> 
> My boy at 11 did hunters safety at Cabelas with a couple friends during the summer. Then could months later bought a 7mm08 with money he had saved up. We hunt quite often too.
> 
> ...


I had the same thoughts. I know many adults I wouldn't trust with a BB gun, and some kids I'd trust with a rifle. But I get where you are coming from Moab.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Mil-spec ar15 rifles are all the same. All of the lower prices ar's are all the same. Don't let a brand sway you. Get the one that is the lowest price. They are all good. 
You can upgrade any of them because they all take the same parts. 
Right now there are some great deals for the holiday sales. I seen one for under $500 the other day.
PSA has some good deals and building one is a great idea because then you will learn every part and how it functions. 
Best deal I have seen yet is 
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...i=_BYP1n4B9Vvbj84&[email protected]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My $0.10

Buy an "economical" AR that has a metal lower receiver (don't buy a polymer receiver like those Plum Crazy cheapos). Ideally get something with flip-up sights and a flat-top receiver. Having a flat top will allow him to add optics easier in the future than a fixed carry handle would.

The beauty of the AR platform is the upgradeability factor. He can change the stock out, grip, trigger, forend, barrel, etc etc. 

There isn't any real need to start him on a more expensive model that has features that he may never want or use. So by going with a base model, he can fine tune it to something he really likes and have fun doing it.

Its like Legos for guns!

The Oracle looks like it would be a good option as he could buy some flip-up sights and go have some fun (look at the Magpul sights, they will be some of the more economical ones out there). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I had the same thoughts. I know many adults I wouldn't trust with a BB gun, and some kids I'd trust with a rifle. But I get where you are coming from Moab.


True, I agree that it depends a LOT more on the individual than it does the age. I was speaking very generally in my response. But I think we all could agree, even if he does get one, lock it up until he proves himself.

Don't want anything like this to happen (WARNING - GRAPHIC):


http://imgur.com/IyEa1


This is a thread I found on Reddit the other day. Apparently this guy works some type of construction job. He was coming out of a trailer, just about ready to leave, and his boss of all people opens his trunk and pulls out an AR-15 and proceeds to load a round into the chamber. Apparently this was meant to be humorous...? After he loads the round, laughing the whole time, he points it at the guy and BAM. Shoots him. He says he turned just before his boss fired the gun and it hit an artery but narrowly missed his lungs and heart. Left a 6" or so gash on the side of his chest.

Proof that people can be idiots no matter their age. -8/-:^8^:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> My $0.10
> 
> Buy an "economical" AR that has a metal lower receiver (don't buy a polymer receiver like those Plum Crazy cheapos).


I have a New Frontier composite lower, its had 500 or 600 rounds through it so far with zero issues. It has a lifetime warranty so I'm not overly worried about it breaking. I know PC lowers had alot of issues, but the NF ones with the kevlar fiber are pretty strong. Sure aluminum is better, but unless you are really rough housing with the rifle, I wouldnt say to just avoid it. I've been impressed with the NF lower and would buy another.

-DallanC


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

I bought a DPMS Oracle for my first AR. Absolutely love it still. Doesn't look the same anymore, but it's still a great entry-level rifle that, with practice, will do 80% or more of what the high level ARs will do. The building suggestions are great if you have the time and a little bit of work space. Some people can build these things in an hour from the component level. Other people, like me, take a little longer. YouTube is your friend if you go that route.

ARs are a great introduction to rifles for new or smaller shooters. You two are going to have some great fun.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

DallanC said:


> I have a New Frontier composite lower, its had 500 or 600 rounds through it so far with zero issues. It has a lifetime warranty so I'm not overly worried about it breaking. I know PC lowers had alot of issues, but the NF ones with the kevlar fiber are pretty strong. Sure aluminum is better, but unless you are really rough housing with the rifle, I wouldnt say to just avoid it. I've been impressed with the NF lower and would buy another.
> 
> -DallanC


Polymer designs have come a LONG way. Proper molds and design geometry have cleared up a lot of the cracking issues. I went ahead and bought a Windham AR with a polymer upper and lower and I'm with Dallan, unless you're doing some serious "runnin' and gunnin' " polymer is just fine for plinking around and a casual coyote/bunny hunt.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Appreciate the info fellas. His mom worked at Flying J back in the day and they had an a years of service deal with browning. She got a 12ga BPS, the day he was born, he had a brand new BPS. Much like his old man he loves that "boom" sound. 10/22 at 6. Talking at deer hunt we figured he'd probably burned 5-6k of his old mans shells through that. Countless .17 through one of dads, in fact 1000 one weekend last spring on whistle pigs. Passed hunters safety at 8(his b day is 26 dec), so 8 1/2. Countless ducks with a mossberg bantam, 2 swans. As a drywaller with sore shoulders, we don't play catch much, we shoot. I don't trust ANY kid with a gun, including my own, but there isn't much mystery in them with him, they are just tools. He's pretty fearless, I don't have any gun, except my bigger pistols that he hasn't shot. I have a .223 Axis with a bipod that he gets behind to hunt coyotes, so he's pretty familiar with recoil. Yeah all that was a little bragging, but the point is its not his first day, so I'm not too worried, except that I know what I drop in .22 and .17 every year, concerned with .223 price, and I only have a single stage reloader so I'm sure I can't keep up. Saw a bushmaster on Cabelas add today, thought I'd check it out, little more than he has, but I might know a guy who runs his buisness with a Cabelas card that might have a few points.
Again I appreciate the info, and perhaps more than any is the "don't get this one" poins I consider myself a "gun guy", but AR's aren't in my wheel house. Thanks again


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.impactguns.com/armalite-eagle-arms-ar15-orc-16in-barrel-30-rd-mag-651984019115.aspx

That's a good price you can buy local


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Watch the ads for the next couple weeks. There are going to be some sweet deals. 
The Oracle takes a different height front sight (gas block height vs handguard rail height) than most of the rest of the world, most flip ups won't work. I have however bought 2-3 of the clamp on made in China A2 ones off ebay that were the right height and cheap. 
ARs ought to be getting cheap on UGE soon, a lot of speculators have too much money tied up in them.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Hoopermat said:


> http://www.impactguns.com/armalite-eagle-arms-ar15-orc-16in-barrel-30-rd-mag-651984019115.aspx
> 
> That's a good price you can buy local


Gracias, Don't know why I didn't think to look at Impact, kinda like wanting a ford and hanging at the chev dealer. Sometimes I get too tricky for my own good.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

+1 on building one, with a few tools off amazon and some supervision he should at least be able to assemble the lower receiver and stock even if you then buy a pre-made upper.

Great saturday activity for you and him, some folks hold workshops to help people assemble their own


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hossblur said:


> Gracias, Don't know why I didn't think to look at Impact, kinda like wanting a ford and hanging at the chev dealer. Sometimes I get too tricky for my own good.


The best place to get a ford is at a chevy dealer though... people trade off those POS fords for a nice chevy, dealer in turn firesales them off to poor folk who love problems. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

PSA (palmetto state armory) makes great components and is where I've picked up my uppers and many components. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

